# The Periscope App.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This app seems to be a step toward a new future in slingshot shooting competitions. Currently the BCA online Facebook group is holding an online tournament. The Slingshot Community forum has a competition planed for the near future and the BCA intends to start a league after their tournament. Come check it out. We need to be a part of the revolution!  Even if you have no desire to compete you can see the action as it happens. You can challenge friends to shooting duels. LIVE video broadcast. 
https://www.periscope.tv/#share


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No smart phone! Not sure what is so special about this ... is it just live streaming over your smartphone?

Personally, I prefer face to face interactions.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I joined up. Not sure how much I'll use it, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles said:


> No smart phone! Not sure what is so special about this ... is it just live streaming over your smartphone?
> Personally, I prefer face to face interactions.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I do also Charles but this opens up more possibilities for interactive shooting on a broad scale.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> I joined up. Not sure how much I'll use it, but I'll give it a try.


You've taken the first step! I am following you on the app. Allow notifications from the app. Including sounds. It will let you know when anyone you follow is live.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Charles said:


> No smart phone! Not sure what is so special about this ... is it just live streaming over your smartphone?
> 
> Personally, I prefer face to face interactions.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Me too! When you going to be down to shoot with me today?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

August West said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > No smart phone! Not sure what is so special about this ... is it just live streaming over your smartphone?
> ...


I don't know about you but if I hopped a flight every time one of the UK boys turned on the camera I'd be broke pretty quick!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't think it's a debate on what's "best"... a "face to face" nor "face to smartphone to face". Beanflip was just sharing an alternative to NOT EXPERIENCING ANYTHING, I.E. NOTHING by alerting us to a streaming function of a tablet or smart phone using an application, affectionately known in modernspeak as an "app".

I don't have a smart phone either, don't want or need one personally, Susi has one with all the apps one could cram into it and loves it...talks for free on "Whatsapp" to her family free in Spain and other cronies (oh...there's that ole English WORD again!!!) and she just figured out using a GPS app the elevation difference of a gushing spring and our valley's water system's 1st tank, to install the proper pump so our valley has an unlimited supply of water (the lake is about dry that is/was our unique resource). But the app would prolly work on my laptop, right? Good 'nuff.

Personally, not speaking for anyone else of course, I would absolutely LOVE a live stream of you guys having the time of your lives and shooting up a storm...shuckin' 'n jivin'... it's better than experiencing nothing.

When we watch a movie or a documentary, question: do we fly with the aces or fight off alien monsters with our lasers and light sabers or bed down with buxom Venus movie starlets and cop a feel ourselves or do we just sit and //watch// it happen? Of course. And for fleeting moments...yes, we do punch the red button on the stick to slam missles into enemy aircraft or make love to a dream girl next to a babbling brook beside a field of sunflowers...?? ohh baby.. and effectively it's just a streaming entity.

And we thoroughly enjoy ourselves doing it. Likewise a streaming slingshot meet...the foremath, the aftermath and the competition itself and maybe a little campfire 'n marshmallow and off color joke stuff too spiked with a little Jack Daniels mental lubricant.

Thanks Bean for the idea for us lummoxes who won't attend but still want the experience. I look forward to seeing if it'll work on my antique laptop. I am not allowed to even touch Susi's Samsung Galaxy thingamabob.

BTW I just read in one of my science online journals that artificial intelligence has advanced to the level of a 4 year old child...and by 2020 it'll be equal or exceeding US adults. While judging by the world situation that isn't impressive, it's a step forward in machines running the world. Now for a siliconely fleshed model with no inlaws nor flaws nor shoe nor purse collection nor PMS with the correct anatomical assets which comes with the following buttons on the remote control:
1. Love me in all aspects of the word, "Love". (I've already got that but thinking of the poor saps who don't)
2. Stop what you are doing.
3. Bring up a subject that is interesting.
4. STFU. Just STFU.
5. Do it again.
6. Never do it again.
7. Always like my friends.
8. Shoot with me but don't win.
9. Shoot with me but win and give me pointers.
10 Last but not least, always display a subtile smile, act like A WOMAN and joke around.

Well, hummm... guess it's just smart phones and 4 year old intelligence for a while.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Reviews
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id972909677

Like anything relatively new it'll get better with time or there will be a competitive app with needed tweeks.

It's got between 3 and 3 1/2 stars out of five as rating average.

Yahoo Messenger and Microsoft's version both stream fine for me on all platforms and OSs.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I don't think it's a debate on what's "best"... a "face to face" nor "face to smartphone to face". Beanflip was just sharing an alternative to NOT EXPERIENCING ANYTHING, I.E. NOTHING by alerting us to a streaming function of a tablet or smart phone using an application, affectionately known in modernspeak as an "app".I don't have a smart phone either, don't want or need one personally, Susi has one with all the apps one could cram into it and loves it...talks for free on "Whatsapp" to her family free in Spain and other cronies (oh...there's that ole English WORD again!!!) and she just figured out using a GPS app the elevation difference of a gushing spring and our valley's water system's 1st tank, to install the proper pump so our valley has an unlimited supply of water (the lake is about dry that is/was our unique resource). But the app would prolly work on my laptop, right? Good 'nuff.Personally, not speaking for anyone else of course, I would absolutely LOVE a live stream of you guys having the time of your lives and shooting up a storm...shuckin' 'n jivin'... it's better than experiencing nothing.When we watch a movie or a documentary, question: do we fly with the aces or fight off alien monsters with our lasers and light sabers or bed down with buxom Venus movie starlets and cop a feel ourselves or do we just sit and //watch// it happen? Of course. And for fleeting moments...yes, we do punch the red button on the stick to slam missles into enemy aircraft or make love to a dream girl next to a babbling brook beside a field of sunflowers...?? ohh baby.. and effectively it's just a streaming entity.And we thoroughly enjoy ourselves doing it. Likewise a streaming slingshot meet...the foremath, the aftermath and the competition itself and maybe a little campfire 'n marshmallow and off color joke stuff too spiked with a little Jack Daniels mental lubricant.Thanks Bean for the idea for us lummoxes who won't attend but still want the experience. I look forward to seeing if it'll work on my antique laptop. I am not allowed to even touch Susi's Samsung Galaxy thingamabob.BTW I just read in one of my science online journals that artificial intelligence has advanced to the level of a 4 year old child...and by 2020 it'll be equal or exceeding US adults. While judging by the world situation that isn't impressive, it's a step forward in machines running the world. Now for a siliconely fleshed model with no inlaws nor flaws nor shoe nor purse collection nor PMS with the correct anatomical assets which comes with the following buttons on the remote control:1. Love me in all aspects of the word, "Love". (I've already got that but thinking of the poor saps who don't)2. Stop what you are doing.3. Bring up a subject that is interesting.4. STFU. Just STFU.5. Do it again.6. Never do it again.7. Always like my friends.8. Shoot with me but don't win.9. Shoot with me but win and give me pointers.10 Last but not least, always display a subtile smile, act like A WOMAN and joke around.Well, hummm... guess it's just smart phones and 4 year old intelligence for a while.


It would be great to see you participate or just post some shooting!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If anyone needs a quick or temporary phone holder, an old cassette case will get you by.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

not sure how much broadcasting i'll be able to do as I'm tethered to wifi with my tablet, but i'm Bucky_Webb on there as well if anyone wants to follow


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

watching beanflip shoot live WHILE reading the forum....I think i have the fever lol


----------

